
U.S. spends twice as much on law and order as it does on cash welfare - alex_young
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2020/06/04/us-spends-twice-much-law-order-it-does-social-welfare-data-show/
======
jussij
There is so much money washing around the US criminal justice system it is
starting to show signs of corruption:

[https://www.forbes.com/sites/walterpavlo/2011/08/12/pennsylv...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/walterpavlo/2011/08/12/pennsylvania-
judge-gets-life-sentence-for-prison-kickback-scheme/#47c516594aef)

